# Amazon Trade-In: Up to $45--no, up to at least $50 in Kindle trade-ins



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, on the Amazon home page, one of the options on the sliding banner is for a Kindle trade in.

"What's Your Kindle Worth? Trade in your Kindle and get up to $45 off a new one."

Which is kind of misleading. You'll get a gift card for the Kindle, and you may qualify for a $20 credit towards a purchase of a new Kindle (certain models--Oasis excluded).

I checked, and my *Paperwhite 2 was eligible for a $50 credit!* My other spare Kindles are either worth so little as to not be worth it (K1: $5) or not eligible for a trade in (Touch and BasicK, gen 1). I jumped on that puppy!

So, I guess I'm keeping the Oasis and the Voyage is officially my back-up.

Go HERE to check yours.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still debating . . . I don't NEED 3 kindles so may trade in the PW. . . . except I'm not sure I'd want to loan either my Voyage or Oasis.   Not even to the hubster.  Maybe I should trade in the PW and then buy one of the super basic models . . . and as they're on sale right now that'd only cost $10 net.  Hmmmmm. . . . .

Except I'd have to get a cover for it . . . not sure I kept any for that size device around . . . I should go look!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a Paperwhite 2 I'd love to trade in, but are they only accepting certain UPC codes for them? Mine is just wifi only, but I don't understand all the different UPC numbers they show. Other than some being 3G, I don't know why there would be so many codes. I see the UPC on the box it came in, but is there any other way to identify it from the device itself? I don't need 3 kindles so I'd love to trade it in if possible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I have a Paperwhite 2 I'd love to trade in, but are they only accepting certain UPC codes for them? Mine is just wifi only, but I don't understand all the different UPC numbers they show. Other than some being 3G, I don't know why there would be so many codes. I see the UPC on the box it came in, but is there any other way to identify it from the device itself? I don't need 3 kindles so I'd love to trade it in if possible.


I didn't go by the UPC code--I just went by WiFi and the generation number. This is the second one I've traded in, I got the $50 for the first one just fine.



Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm still debating . . . I don't NEED 3 kindles so may trade in the PW. . . . except I'm not sure I'd want to loan either my Voyage or Oasis.  Not even to the hubster.  Maybe I should trade in the PW and then buy one of the super basic models . . . and as they're on sale right now that'd only cost $10 net.  Hmmmmm. . . . .
> 
> Except I'd have to get a cover for it . . . not sure I kept any for that size device around . . . I should go look!


I still have plenty of Kindles to loan. .

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll add, if you're concerned that you won't get the $50 (or whatever they quote) when they actually get the device, just check the box to return it if they want to offer you less.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll add, if you're concerned that you won't get the $50 (or whatever they quote) when they actually get the device, just check the box to return it if they want to offer you less.
> 
> Betsy


I thought about doing that. Just sending it in and if it isn't what they want, they can send it back. Glad to know you just went by the generation number as well.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got nothing they want. And $5 for my beloved unicorn?   . They don't even care if its broken or not, $5. 

I have a PW1 and I don't think that is part of this thing, they list I think the 2nd and 3rd, hard to tell. They are not getting my 3G keyboard for $20. No way, no how.  

So I guess I'll keep my kindles in my book cases next to their cousins.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I got nothing they want. And $5 for my beloved unicorn?  . They don't even care if its broken or not, $5.
> 
> I have a PW1 and I don't think that is part of this thing, they list I think the 2nd and 3rd, hard to tell. They are not getting my 3G keyboard for $20. No way, no how.
> 
> So I guess I'll keep my kindles in my book cases next to their cousins.


Yeah, no way they're getting Eleanor the K1 for $5! And they don't even want my original Touch, which is quite a nice device. That may be my loaner. It has a nice cover. And my basic, with buttons. Also in a cover.

Betsy


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, no way they're getting Eleanor the K1 for $5! And they don't even want my original Touch, which is quite a nice device. That may be my loaner. It has a nice cover. And my basic, with buttons. Also in a cover.
> 
> Betsy


They gave me $20 for my Touch last week.


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Do you set it back to factory and deregister it before you send it in? I have a couple I'd like to trade in.
Oh, and do your need the original box?
Thank you


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you, Betsy,  for the heads up, $50 is a great!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

YorkieMom said:


> Do you set it back to factory and deregister it before you send it in? I have a couple I'd like to trade in.
> Oh, and do your need the original box?
> Thank you


I've traded in once before, and I'm pretty positive I didn't have the original box.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I've looked at their trade-in prices a few times and they're just way too low.  I've sold a couple of Kindles to neighbors for way more than Amazon offers on trade, and I gave the rest away, which made me feel better than trading it for practically nothing.

I've also looked at Ebay's prices on used Kindles and if I wanted to sell one that might be the way I'd go.  They usually go for 2 or 3 times what Amazon offers.  I've never really done that yet but I probably will someday.

Barry


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't know, Barry, I think $50 for my nearly 3 year old PW is a pretty good deal!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunshine22 said:


> I don't know, Barry, I think $50 for my nearly 3 year old PW is a pretty good deal!


I agree. Especially when you can get a new one for about $100 right now as it's on sale. . . and I think Amazon has refurbs with the same 1 year warranty for less than that!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

YorkieMom said:


> Do you set it back to factory and deregister it before you send it in? I have a couple I'd like to trade in.
> Oh, and do your need the original box?
> Thank you


Yes, you deregister and reset to factory defaults; and no, you don't need the original box.



barryem said:


> I've looked at their trade-in prices a few times and they're just way too low. I've sold a couple of Kindles to neighbors for way more than Amazon offers on trade, and I gave the rest away, which made me feel better than trading it for practically nothing.
> 
> I've also looked at Ebay's prices on used Kindles and if I wanted to sell one that might be the way I'd go. They usually go for 2 or 3 times what Amazon offers. I've never really done that yet but I probably will someday.
> 
> Barry


It's great that you were able to sell to your neighbors. I live in a neighborhood of single family homes, and I don't believe any of the neighbors I know would be interested, even if I wanted to go door-to-door inquiring. . As for eBay, I don't want to work that hard. Amazon is a sure thing and it's easy-peasy. It works for me! (Have I mentioned that I'm really, really lazy? )



Tatiana said:


> They gave me $20 for my Touch last week.


I think I looked a couple of weeks ago and could have gotten $20 for the Touch but wasn't interested. Today they didn't even want it--probably because they have yours! 

Betsy


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Well I traded in two Kindles to get the $40.00 off discount. The offer said that the amount can be combined. I couldn't trade in the two Kindles at once. And the offer did not say that it can't be combined if they are shipped separately. So now when I go to check out it says only $20.00 for the discount plus the $25.00 for the trade ins. I should have another $20.00. And total I should have $65.00 in savings for buying a new Voyage. Amazon is trying to scam people. I already e mailed them but I don't think they will do anything about it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Well I traded in two Kindles to get the $40.00 off discount. The offer said that the amount can be combined. I couldn't trade in the two Kindles at once. And the offer did not say that it can't be combined if they are shipped separately. So now when I go to check out it says only $20.00 for the discount plus the $25.00 for the trade ins. I should have another $20.00. And total I should have $65.00 in savings for buying a new Voyage. Amazon is trying to scam people. I already e mailed them but I don't think they will do anything about it.


I can't speak to the information that you were given at the time of your trade-in, MagicalWingLT, but when I did my trade in just now, it says this:


> You may apply one $20 bonus credit combined with your Amazon Gift Card value toward the purchase of one of these new Kindle e-readers


And in April, when I had turned my other PW in, I'm pretty sure it said the same thing, though I can't remember for sure. I ultimately decided to turn only one in then as there was no benefit to me to turn in two to get the promotional credit.

Let us know what CS says.

Betsy


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

No it didn't say that. And the ad even says that it can be combined 5 times per customer. It didn't say anything that it can be combined with the trade in amount only.

Well I just found this article. http://hip2save.com/2016/02/24/amazon-trade-in-used-kindle-for-amazon-gift-card-get-20-towards-new-kindle-3/

Seems to me that Amazon was sneaky about this and shady. Believe me I read the fine print about things before I do something. I read the ad twice just to make sure. It doesn't say it's a one time use. And even says 5 times per customer and it even said twice in the info that it could be combined if you have other Kindles to trade in, and with the trade in amount as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it a current ad?  I've not seen that particular ad.

If you have a screenshot of the ad, be sure to send it in to CS.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the current "fine print" for the trade ins. I don't remember it being any different when I got my earlier one in March:

http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=10825010011

Note that it does say you can get up to five trade in bonuses per account, but, at least now, it's very clear that you can't use them all on the same Kindle. You'd have to get five Kindles.

Terms and Conditions
This is a limited time promotion. Amazon reserves the right to modify or cancel this offer at any time.
Qualifying trade-ins must be completed on Amazon.com by 11:59 p.m. (Pacific Time) December 31, 2016 and sent to us within 7 days from trade-in submission.
Trade-in Kindle devices will be reviewed in accordance with the Amazon Trade-In Program Terms and Conditions and any applicable Condition Criteria. You will be eligible for an Amazon.com Gift Card and the bonus $20 savings only if your trade-in item is accepted.
Once your Kindle trade-in is accepted, you can place a Kindle, Kindle Paperwhite, Kindle Voyage, or Kindle for Kids Bundle in your cart and the bonus $20 savings will be automatically applied at checkout. The bonus $20 savings will expire at 11:59 p.m. (Pacific Time) on February 28, 2017. Offer excludes Kindle Oasis.
Only one bonus $20 savings credit can be applied per purchase.
The bonus $20 savings can be used only toward the purchase of qualifying Kindle e-readers that are shipped and sold by Amazon Digital Services and does not apply to digital products, used products, or products sold by sellers other than Amazon Digital Services.
The bonus savings can be combined with an Amazon.com Gift Card value, including any Amazon.com Gift Card value you receive from your trade-in. The bonus savings may not be combined with other promotional offers or discounts.
Offer is limited to five per customer and account.
Shipping charges may apply to discounted promotional items.
If any of the products related to this offer are returned, your refund will equal the amount you paid for the product, subject to applicable refund policies.
Trade-In restrictions apply. See Trade-In Terms and Conditions.
Gift Card restrictions apply. See Amazon.com Gift Card Terms and Conditions.
If you violate any of these Terms and Conditions, the offer will be invalid.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Yeah it's the same offer. Reading this, again looks like they were just sneaky about how they worded the actual ad, and then the fine print. Because they both say different things. I'm still going to try and get it from Amazon. They should have been more clearer about it.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can use the 20.00 credit on refurbished kindles


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

melodyyyyy said:


> Does anyone know if you can use the 20.00 credit on refurbished kindles


At the top of the page, it says $20 towards a "new Kindle." In two places.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?node=10825010011&ref=ods_xs_d_eink_mt_seo&tag=googhydr-20&hvadid=75163701542&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2507954582987071802&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=t&ref=pd_sl_709510w2tm_e&tag=kbkindleb-20

Here are the terms and conditions:

This is a limited time promotion. Amazon reserves the right to modify or cancel this offer at any time.
Qualifying trade-ins must be completed on Amazon.com by 11:59 p.m. (Pacific Time) December 31, 2016 and sent to us within 7 days from trade-in submission.
Trade-in Kindle devices will be reviewed in accordance with the Amazon Trade-In Program Terms and Conditions and any applicable Condition Criteria. You will be eligible for an Amazon.com Gift Card and the bonus $20 savings only if your trade-in item is accepted.
Once your Kindle trade-in is accepted, you can place a Kindle, Kindle Paperwhite, Kindle Voyage, or Kindle for Kids Bundle in your cart and the bonus $20 savings will be automatically applied at checkout. The bonus $20 savings will expire at 11:59 p.m. (Pacific Time) on February 28, 2017. Offer excludes Kindle Oasis.
Only one bonus $20 savings credit can be applied per purchase.
The bonus $20 savings can be used only toward the purchase of qualifying Kindle e-readers that are shipped and sold by Amazon Digital Services and does not apply to digital products, used products, or products sold by sellers other than Amazon Digital Services.
The bonus savings can be combined with an Amazon.com Gift Card value, including any Amazon.com Gift Card value you receive from your trade-in. The bonus savings may not be combined with other promotional offers or discounts.
Offer is limited to five per customer and account.
Shipping charges may apply to discounted promotional items.
If any of the products related to this offer are returned, your refund will equal the amount you paid for the product, subject to applicable refund policies.
Trade-In restrictions apply. See Trade-In Terms and Conditions.
Gift Card restrictions apply. See Amazon.com Gift Card Terms and Conditions.
If you violate any of these Terms and Conditions, the offer will be invalid.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you know how much an Apple I computer is worth? Tens of thousands of dollars. My 2 k1s (mine and my wife's), and all the others may be in a museum some day!!!!  

Stev


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Betsy.  I was just hoping.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Yes I talked about this in my topic last night. Amazon does make it misleading. I was under the impression that people could trade in 2 kindles and get the $45 discount. So I had traded in my Kindle 1 which doesn't work anymore. And my Kindle 3. This should of gave me $40.00 for a discount plus the $25.00 for the trade in amount. Well after reading the fine print again it just happens to mention that you can only use one $20.00 for a new Kindle. Before I read this I did contact Amazon last night twice. I wasn't rude but I did get to the point explaining why I traded in two Kindles so that I can get a new Voyage. They decided to give me a refund or sorts of $20.00 to my bank account. So I was able to get the Voyage for $147.00. I used the first $20.00 discount, the $25.00 trade in amount, and the $20.00 from my debit card. Amazon should of been more clear about this trade in offer. I'm sure they are getting similar complaints from other people as well.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Yes I talked about this in my topic last night. Amazon does make it misleading. I was under the impression that people could trade in 2 kindles and get the $45 discount. So I had traded in my Kindle 1 which doesn't work anymore. And my Kindle 3. This should of gave me $40.00 for a discount plus the $25.00 for the trade in amount. Well after reading the fine print again it just happens to mention that you can only use one $20.00 for a new Kindle. Before I read this I did contact Amazon last night twice. I wasn't rude but I did get to the point explaining why I traded in two Kindles so that I can get a new Voyage. They decided to give me a refund or sorts of $20.00 to my bank account. So I was able to get the Voyage for $147.00. I used the first $20.00 discount, the $25.00 trade in amount, and the $20.00 from my debit card. Amazon should of been more clear about this trade in offer. I'm sure they are getting similar complaints from other people as well.


Maybe you should go back and update your other thread to say that they did give you the other $20?

Shari


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Since this topic is about the same discussion there's no need to make a double post in my topic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Since this topic is about the same discussion there's no need to make a double post in my topic.


You're right; there is no need to have two topics--I'll go ahead and merge your other thread into this one; it probably should have been here all along. This way, people will see that Amazon did respond to your question about the trade-in--because Shari is also right.

Going to merge the threads now--sorry for any confusion!

Betsy


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're right; there was no need to have two topics--I'll go ahead and merge your other thread into this one; it probably should have been here all along. This way, people will see that Amazon did respond to your question about the trade-in--because Shari is also right.
> 
> Going to merge the threads now--sorry for any confusion!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy!

Shari


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I didn't realize there was already a topic posted good idea to merge them


----------



## scarnell (May 12, 2016)

How do I find a UPC for my paperwhite if I don't have the packaging?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarnell said:


> How do I find a UPC for my paperwhite if I don't have the packaging?


You don't need the UPC; you just need to know which model it is. You can find that out by using the serial number, if your device is working. Go to Menu > Setting > Menu > Device Info (doing that from memory, think that's right). Or you can go to Manage Your Content & Devices to see the serial number.

Then, check the serial number here:
http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Serial_Numbers

Though actually, the easiest way is to match it up to the pictures they show. There's a clear difference on the back of the 5th and 6th gen Paperwhites.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And, Scarnell--welcome to KBoards!

Betsy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I understand the $20 credit can only be used towards a new Kindle, but can the gift card value from the trade-in be used for anything at Amazon or also just for a new Kindle?  I've been thinking of trading back some older Kindles that are on the list but right now I don't really need any of the newer Kindles mentioned for buying.


----------



## scarnell (May 12, 2016)

Thank you for the welcome and the informative link.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> I understand the $20 credit can only be used towards a new Kindle, but can the gift card value from the trade-in be used for anything at Amazon or also just for a new Kindle? I've been thinking of trading back some older Kindles that are on the list but right now I don't really need any of the newer Kindles mentioned for buying.


It can be used for anything. It gets deposited into your account and you can spend it on anything including physical gift cards. 

I've already spent the $50 from my first gift card. Waiting for the second one to be credited to my account.

Betsy


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It can be used for anything. It gets deposited into your account and you can spend it on anything including physical gift cards.
> 
> I've already spent the $50 from my first gift card. Waiting for the second one to be credited to my account.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for that info, Betsy! I'll see if I can stop procrastinating and take care of this within the next few days.


----------



## scarnell (May 12, 2016)

Can someone tell me how long it takes to get a new kindle if you send one in for trade-in.  I know this is probably a silly question, but I read on mine everyday and it is the only one I have.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

scarnell said:


> Can someone tell me how long it takes to get a new kindle if you send one in for trade-in. I know this is probably a silly question, but I read on mine everyday and it is the only one I have.


If it's a defect issue -- meaning something's not right and you want a replacement -- they will normally send it right away. So like next day in many cases. And then you just have to return the bad one within 30 days, or else they'll charge you for the new one.

If you're trading it in through the program we're talking about here, it takes roughly a week for them to get it and maybe up to another week for them to check and be sure it's what they expected. Then they post the gift card to your account. You can track the return via UPS so you'll know when they get it and can then keep watch for when the GC hits your account. But I think they also send emails when they're all done, especially if they are giving you the lesser amount. Then you would order the new kindle whenever you want and can get it as fast as you're willing to pay for.

It would be hard for me to trade in a kindle, even to get a brand new one, if it was the only thing I had!  Because it would be, probably, at least a couple of weeks without. Of course, you can still use the kindle app on a phone or tablet, or even a computer. And there are always paper books . . . but Kindle is the best. 

eta: I just sent one out on the 10th and UPS shows it was delivered today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarnell said:


> Can someone tell me how long it takes to get a new kindle if you send one in for trade-in. I know this is probably a silly question, but I read on mine everyday and it is the only one I have.


Scarnell,

I think Ann's estimates below are a little long based on my experience with the current program. They used to assess the items on the quality--the current program seems to only care if it works or not. You used to have to tell them what condition you thought the device was in, now you don't. I think this is why the turnaround on their end is faster under the current program.

At any rate, here is my timeline for the last device I shipped, back the end of March:

Mar 30 - Shipped from Alexandria, VA
April 4 - Rec'd by Amazon in Hebron, KY 
April 5 - $50 Gift card credited to my account.

I got an email on April 5 that my trade-in had been received and the $50 credited to my account.

EDIT: I mailed another one on May 6; UPS shows it delivered today (May 12). Will post when I get the credit.

So, depending where you are, I would say, yes, at most a week to ship it out. But the turn around for the gift certificate was only one day. And, of course, depending on how you ask for it to be delivered, you could order it as soon as you get that credit and have a new Kindle, depending on the device, in as little as a day, depending on the shipping.

Sometimes you do what ya gotta do. The newer Kindles are so worth it!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> eta: I just sent one out on the 10th and UPS shows it was delivered today.


UPS likes Arlington better than it likes Alexandria!   

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably just timing . . . I actually dropped it at the UPS store at seven corners . . . Before noon. I was surprised when I checked that they had it already!

We'll see how fast I get the store credit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Probably just timing . . . I actually dropped it at the UPS store at seven corners . . . Before noon.
> 
> We'll see how fast I get the store credit.


Yeah, my latest one was dropped off just after noon at a small UPS store near my house.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just sent in a Paperwhite. It shows it was delivered 2 days ago to them and I don't have a gift card yet. It still shows as "processing".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I just sent in a Paperwhite. It shows it was delivered 2 days ago to them and I don't have a gift card yet. It still shows as "processing".




Maybe it's a function of how many they get all at once.


----------



## scarnell (May 12, 2016)

Thanks. I'm having a hard time giving up my paperwhite, but I'm on a fixed income and can only get a new kindle if I trade one.  I would love to have the lighterwight model. 
Thank you all for being so helpful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let us know what you do!

Betsy


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Yeah it didn't take long at all. In fact they gotten my old Kindles within two days. And 1-2 days for processing them


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree that it should be really fast . . . a couple of days for UPS to deliver and a couple more to credit your account . . .  but I also think one should be prepared for the whole process to take a couple of weeks. If any part of it crosses a weekend that will slow things down. And weather could delay the UPS delivery. And if they suddenly have a huge influx of trade ins it will take longer to process.

As I said, you can track the UPS delivery. I think it would be fair that, if you see they've had the thing for a week and you've still not been credited or heard from them, it would be perfectly appropriate at that point to contact them and ask what gives?  I returned a kindle years ago and that happened to me. When I contacted them, they said, "it takes a few days." I pointed out -- and sent them copies of the UPS delivery confirmation -- that it had been a week. They couldn't find any record internally of actually having received it and promptly credited me the 'like new' amount I'd requested since the hiccup was obviously on THEIR end of things. No idea what ever did happen to that kindle.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My gift card for $50 was just posted to my account...woohoo! They received it on Tuesday, so it took them a little over 2 days to process. Not bad, considering it used to take much longer when they had to evaluate the condition.


----------



## scarnell (May 12, 2016)

How long does the trade-in kindle usually stay in processing after Amazon receives it? I guess I am a little anxious.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

scarnell said:


> How long does the trade-in kindle usually stay in processing after Amazon receives it? I guess I am a little anxious.


Mine was in processing for 2+ days. On the morning of the 3rd day I got an email saying the gift card was in my account.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

scarnell said:


> How long does the trade-in kindle usually stay in processing after Amazon receives it? I guess I am a little anxious.


When I did it, it took about a week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I mailed mine on the 10th.  They received it on the 12th, I was credited on the 17th, which was on the third business day--there was a weekend in there.

The whole thing didn't take a week, which was pretty good.

Betsy


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mine is still processing, but it was delivered yesterday.  Mailed on the 13th.  
A week to get there, coming from San Diego


----------



## scarnell (May 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  I'm not sure why I am in such a hurry since I don't know whether I want an oasis or a voyage.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

scarnell said:


> How long does the trade-in kindle usually stay in processing after Amazon receives it? I guess I am a little anxious.


I sent mine via UPS on the 10th and they got it on the 12th. I got the notice that the GC value was credited on the 17th.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I just checked the status and it says it's being returned to me...The reason it's giving me is that the "wrong item was received". I can't figure out what happened, the Kindle I sent them is the Paperwhite 2 (6th) generation. Does it make a difference whether it's with or without special offers? I'll call them tomorrow, but I'm so bummed...I've been without a Kindle now since the 12th









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

.

Keep us advised.  Mine was definitely the 2d gen PW.

You may want to call up your original order for your Paperwhite so you can give them the order number of yours so you have backup that yours was a 2d gen PW if they ask for it.

Betsy


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> .
> 
> Keep us advised. Mine was definitely the 2d gen PW.
> 
> ...


This is a great idea, I found the order from 2013 on my account last night.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

My update... Apparently I did click on the without special offers one, but I honestly don't remember that being part of the description. And because mine has special offers, that is why it was sent back.  The really ridiculous thing is that it's $50 either way, but instead of just accepting what I sent, they sent it back.  And now I have to wait for it to come back to me, and then resend it as a special offers model...to get the same $50 credit.  While Amazon pays for all the unnecessary shipping, and they gave me a $15 credit for my trouble.  

The good new the Oasis I ordered on 4/15 is finally on its way to me!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunshine22 said:


> My update... Apparently I did click on the without special offers one, but I honestly don't remember that being part of the description. And because mine has special offers, that is why it was sent back. The really ridiculous thing is that it's $50 either way, but instead of just accepting what I sent, they sent it back. And now I have to wait for it to come back to me, and then resend it as a special offers model...to get the same $50 credit. While Amazon pays for all the unnecessary shipping, and they gave me a $15 credit for my trouble.
> 
> The good new the Oasis I ordered on 4/15 is finally on its way to me!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It does seem like it would make sense for them to just contact you. The reimbursement is the same either way. I guess it's left over from the old system where whether it was SO or not made a difference. I remember (I think) once Ann turned SOs back on for one of her trade-ins, because the Kindles WITH SOs we're going for more than the ones without. (She'll correct me if I'm wrong. )

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It does seem like it would make sense for them to just contact you. The reimbursement is the same either way. I guess it's left over from the old system where whether it was SO or not made a difference. I remember (I think) once Ann turned SOs back on for one of her trade-ins, because the Kindles WITH SOs we're going for more than the ones without. (She'll correct me if I'm wrong. )
> 
> Betsy


Yes! It was a keyboard kindle that didn't come with SOs originally. But you could turn them on for free if you wanted. And the trade in with SOs turned on was better by a few dollars.


----------

